# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  OBSBOT Me, foldable AI-powered selfie mount, Remo Tech, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

obsbot.com
remo-ai.com

youtube.com/OBSBOT

facebook.com/OBSBOT.Lab

twitter.com/Obsbot_Official

linkedin.com/company/remo-ai.com

instagram.com/obsbot

CEO - 刘博

"OBSBOT Meet - AI Virtual Background 4K Webcam" on Indiegogo

"OBSBOT Me: AI-Powered, Auto-Tracking Phone Mount" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

OBSBOT Me - AI-powered, auto-tracking phone mount

Jun 1, 2021




> OBSBOT Me is designed to empower your phone, for selfies, vlogging, streaming, video calls, etc.

----------

